# Wurger in The Hospital



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

Just in case anyone misses him, Wojtec (aka Wurger) is in a hospital in
Warsaw, Poland. This is a planned trip, for "some tests". He thought it
best if he stayed in the hospital rather than commute daily from his
home in Pila, to Warsaw. He expects to be there for a week.

This is the buddy system at work !!

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2008)

Our best thoughts and prayers go out for a good outcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2008)

Best wishes man! See ya when you get back.

Thanks for letting us know Charles!


----------



## seesul (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep Charles, this is how the buddy system works, I have never known before what is the buddy list for...
Thank you for keeping us informed and good luck to Wojtek. Hope it´s nothing serious and all the tests will go out with the O.K. results and at least sometime is better to speak to nice nurses than to uggly guys on forum


----------



## Marcel (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck Wojtek


----------



## timshatz (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck to him, hope it works out. The sooner he gets out of there, the better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck mate...!!


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck, I hope you studied for your test.  

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

The "buddy system" will work provided someone in your household will notify
someone (i.e. your buddy) that you're ill, been in an accident, or in this case,
a planned trip to the hospital for "tests". 

If you havn't picked out a buddy now's the time ! If you can't find one in
your area, send a PM to me !

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Mar 3, 2008)

Best of luck wurger!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 3, 2008)

Wurger, our good thoughts are with you my friend.

Charles, thanks for letting us know.

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck Wurger and thanks charles


----------



## Karl Sitts (Mar 3, 2008)

Dear Wurger, Hope your tests are great! Hang in there!We'll be praying for you! Sincerely, Karl Sitts Family


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

Get bet soon, Wurger.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2008)

Best wishes Wurger! Don't let those veterinarians do anything to ya!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work guys...

Wurger, get well soon!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't worry Wurger we'll keep the beers cold for you


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2008)

Wishing you all the best Wurger!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2008)

get well soon


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2008)

Hope all goes well Wojtek.... Thanks for the heads up Charles....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2008)

We're here for ya Wurger and hope the tests are negative and nothing really serious!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope you're up and around with a smile soon. If you want, we can import you some health care:


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sick too Comiso.

Hurry up Wojtec. Comiso doesn't have enough for the both of us.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 3, 2008)

Best of luck Wojtec and hope to see you back soon


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

All the best my friend, hope all is well Wojtek.

Thanks Charles


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

She's a cutie..... wonder if she speaks Polish ? 

Kocham Cię. Wyjdziesz za mnie?

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

wątpię co, CC.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 3, 2008)

Wojtec I hope it's nothing serious and you get back here pronto.


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 3, 2008)

My best Wishes!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 3, 2008)

<cough> <cough> <cough>

Help Comiso!!!!


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 3, 2008)

Good luck with the tests, Wurger!


----------



## Soren (Mar 4, 2008)

The very best of wishes to you Wurger my friend!


----------



## Trebor (Mar 4, 2008)

my prayers are with you, Wojtek. and thank you very much for the camo tutorials. these will help me in the best way.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for letting us know charles, good luck with the tests my friend.


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

Best wishes mate, but if you think we don't know you're just playing ill to chat up those nice Polish nurses, you're in for a surprise! 

Get well soon mate!

Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2008)

damn, I'm running a little late on this one, Thanks for the heads up Charles!

Hope its not too serious, Wurger, Good luck with the tests, hope it all works out for the best, Mate!


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 4, 2008)

Best wishes, I'm sure all will be fine!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

Just to let you know Wurger just posted in my Sig thread. Nothing more than a comment but he's around! Good to see you back! Hope all went well!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Good to hear. Can't wait to hear from him.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hurry up Wurger, you are missed my friend!


----------



## DBII (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome back Wurger. You were missed.

DBII


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2008)

ah ok where is he ? didn't sound too good from his posting, so hang in there man ! be strong


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2008)

Wurger to all,

Dear friends, thank you very much for these very, very nice words and warm thoughts. Guys I cannot write any words, you made me ..............and these pic with girls.....oh my blood pressure. 
Fortunately doctors have stated that I didn't have to stay in a hospital.Two days of medicals were enough but I will have to have some of the tests repeated in June.Almost 27 years of service in PAF have caused some problems with mu heart and liver.But I hope everything will have been OK. by the summer.

Again thank you all and especially for Charles.    

Wojtek.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2008)

Great to hear your doing Ok mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah! Glad you're doin' Ok my Friend!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2008)

Optimism, Wojtek. Optimism.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2008)

Wurger said:


> .But I hope everything will have been OK. by the summer.Wojtek.



Good news. Glad to here that. All the best.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome back friend!!!!


----------



## Soren (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad to see you back buddy!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome back. Glad to hear that things went well.


----------



## seesul (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to see you again Wojtek!
I´m sure everything´s gonna be alright with you again...
Do you have such a nice nurses there like we do here?
I was 3 times operated and everytime fell in love ,sure before I got married


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 5, 2008)

glad you are OK my friend!


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to have you back my friend, and thanks again for that great info on the Me323 !!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

What can I say?

          x1000000


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

Good news, Wurger, glad you're back.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

seesul said:


> Do you have such a nice nurses there like we do here?
> I was 3 times operated and everytime fell in love ,sure before I got married



Ahoj Romku

Moc dekuju.

Of course we do and some of my mates felt in love as well.My mother was a nurse so I'm "immune"


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to see you again buddy.....we have a polish guy working with us for angency, same beautiful name as me too....Jan

Would you mind mail me some Polish lassies?? 

So now I'm "meatballs"....is that politically correct?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Good news, Wurger, glad you're back.



Merci beaucoup mon ami.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Glad to see you again buddy.....we have a polish guy working with us for angency, same beautiful name as me too....Jan
> 
> Would you mind mail me some Polish lassies??




Thank you Jan.Give my best to Janek,please.He will be gald of the wishes from Poland.
As far as Polish lassies are concerned you have to come Poland or look more closely around you,a half of Poles is in UK.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

great too see your back mate


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

THX again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to have ya back!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2008)

Same here, welcome back..... I hate hospitals, people go there to die.... Glad that wasnt ur case Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

THX guys. And Dan you are right.I also hate doctors and hospitals.When I'm looking at them my blood pressure is going up.But sometimes we have no choice.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

Needles to say, I'm glad he's back too, that he didn't have to spend any
amount of time up there in Warsaw. A week without Wurger, is like a
week without sunshine !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

or a week in Jersey. Same difference!    Glad you're back and hope the tests are neg.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

THX to all


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

seesul said:


> Do you have such a nice nurses there like we do here?
> I was 3 times operated and everytime fell in love ,sure before I got married



Easy there Seesul. She's going to get mad at you!!! ha ha.  We have seen pics of your wife and I must say, you did very well. She's a beautiful lady and I know your proud.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

THX


----------



## Trebor (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome back, Wurger. thank god you're safe, buddy ^^


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2008)

to all.


----------



## Henk (Mar 9, 2008)

All best wishes to you Wurger and hope you are fit and strong.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope as well. THX Henk


----------



## Soren (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome back buddy !


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Wurger, Glad to see you back on the forum. You mentioned heart and liver problems correct? Would you tell us more, as in how serious these problems could be? As you said, you have to go back for more tests later.  Not trying to be nosy, just wondering how serious it is.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
To be honest even doctors cannot tell me if these problems are serious.I have a diet ordered.The only thing which is surre is that these problems have been caused by my high blood pressure.I think there are no pills or a kind of healing that could make me fine.So the future can be only one.But I'll try to fight against that.

my best.


----------



## Soren (Mar 10, 2008)

What is your illness Wurger ? Is it the heart that is causing problems ?


----------



## AVRoe (Mar 10, 2008)

Wurger 
Drink more bier Vodka


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2008)

Wurger, my best wishes. 

There are a number of meds for high blood pressure. Hopefully your doc can prescribe the one that's right for you. 

TO


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Soren said:


> What is your illness Wurger ? Is it the heart that is causing problems ?



Yes I think it is.But I'm much more convinced that my whole blood-system doesn't work well.

And AVRoe it is one of possibilities but my doctor hasn't prescribed these medicines and as you know for sure these aren't cheap.

THX ToughOmbre .I have had these meds prescribed for some time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Best of wishes my good friend...!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you Jan.


----------



## Soren (Mar 10, 2008)

Well all the best wishes from here Wurger! 

Now you get better, we don't want to be without you on this board!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you very much for these nice words.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 10, 2008)

Wurger - hope you're feeling well. I heard Poland is tryinig to squeeze some modernization assistance out of the US in exchange for the missile program. Heck - I fully support that. Poland is a staunch ally. Too bad I don't speak Polish like some in my family - it would be great to score an exchange tour if the US agrees!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2008)

Undoubtely it would be Mkloby.


----------

